# 4Wheekonline.com



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone evr bought anything from this place? I ordered my plow yesterday, and after doing so I did a search on reviews of them ( I know that's backwards) and I have only read a few GOOD reviews, lots of horror stories.

Just looking to see if anyone here had any experience with them?
Thanks Fellas


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I have never ordered from them but I think as long as you have an order # and tracking you should be ok. You should be able to log in to your account and check the status of the order as well.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats the thing, after you order they tell you you will not get a tracking # for 5days. Expect to recieve you shipment in 7-10 days. Do not e-mail for a tracking # if it has not been 5 days or your email will be ignored....

I have a bad feeling about this, but I will give them a fighting chance i guess


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

ive had good luck from them and fast shipping. they have warehouses in more
than 1 place to ship from. had tire chains in 3 days. got some plow stuff
too.--irv

i assume you mean 4wheelonline.com? they seem to have about the lowest
prices around on about everything atv. what plow setup did you order?
oops, just reread your other post. i had cycle country plows for 4 yaers.
they are a good setup.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL yes, I see know that I typed 4WEEK....

I ordered the Cycle Country Xforce 52" poly plow and the down force kit.

I am going to keep my fingers crossed, as they have 3 warehouses here in PA, so hopefully they have the stuff instock.I have e-mailed them and also Cycle country to determine if there may be a problem with parts being available


----------



## wilhelm builder (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought a Warn winch from them for my plow in December. It took about 7 days for it to arrive to my house. They did not send the invoice to my e-mail address that they advised they were going to do. I needed it for a rebate on the winch. I called them and they sent it via email while I was on the phone with them. Last week I called 4 wheel on line to buy snow chains. While placing the order, they advivsed that they were on back order and would not be available until February 1. At least they let me know when they were going to be available. I decided to cancel the order and bought the chains from UTV Parts and Accessories. I ordered them via telephone in the morning and they arrived the next day via UPS. That was impressive!!!! 

Wilhelm Builders
2010 Polaris Ranger, 72" Cycle Country Plow


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I am glad that I am getting a few good responses here rather than all the negative crap everywhere else, hopefully everything is in stock and ships without trouble.

I'll report back...LOL


----------



## wilhelm builder (Dec 10, 2010)

Mossy517;1196311 said:


> LOL yes, I see know that I typed 4WEEK....
> 
> I ordered the Cycle Country Xforce 52" poly plow and the down force kit.
> 
> I am going to keep my fingers crossed, as they have 3 warehouses here in PA, so hopefully they have the stuff instock.I have e-mailed them and also Cycle country to determine if there may be a problem with parts being available


Let me know how the down force kit works. I just started using the Cycle Country plow with the 2 inch receiver mount. So far, so good. Cycle Country forgot to put some of the parts in with the push tube. I called the company and they were great. I have since called them with several questions and they bend over backwards for you. I hope their plows are as good as their customer service. Good luck

Wilhem Builders
2010 Polaris Ranger, 72 inch Cycle Country Plow


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

wilhelm builder;1196334 said:


> Let me know how the down force kit works. I just started using the Cycle Country plow with the 2 inch receiver mount. So far, so good. Cycle Country forgot to put some of the parts in with the push tube. I called the company and they were great. I have since called them with several questions and they bend over backwards for you. I hope their plows are as good as their customer service. Good luck
> 
> Wilhem Builders
> 2010 Polaris Ranger, 72 inch Cycle Country Plow


Will do, hopefully we get some damn snow now that I will have a plow. That would be my luck...LOL


----------



## rg1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bought my Warn winch and Warn plow from them and they shipped fast and everything was shipped. No problems here.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I got my tracking number and the first delivery yesterday. Its my understanding that they ship from where ever the parts are in stock. So right now I have a blade and a mounting kit. 

I have the tracking # for what I believe is the downforce kit, since it says it only weighs 3.9lbs.

I am waiting to get a tracking # for the push tube.

Those of you who had good experience with 4wheelonline, is this how your order came through...i.e parts here and there?


----------



## rg1 (Dec 3, 2010)

That's how my order was handled. I got the winch in a couple days and the push tube, winch mount, blade and hardware a couple days later. All arrived within normal shipping times. No complaints at all. I talked to a representative to make sure I was getting the right parts for my 2011 atv and was pleased with the shopping experience at 4wheelonline.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

rg1;1202009 said:


> That's how my order was handled. I got the winch in a couple days and the push tube, winch mount, blade and hardware a couple days later. All arrived within normal shipping times. No complaints at all. I talked to a representative to make sure I was getting the right parts for my 2011 atv and was pleased with the shopping experience at 4wheelonline.


Good, hopefully all goes well the rest of the way through. I will not be a pest to them yet....LOL They are calling for some snow here Friday and early next week, so I have my fingers crossed that it gets here for this storm


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

UPDATE: 

I was told on Weds. that the push tube was being transfered to their Washington DC warehouse, then would ship to me from there.
I gave it another day waiting for a tracking # and called again looking for a status on the shipment. I am now being told that it is on backorder and will not be in stock in their warehouse until Feb. 7th! 
I dont think i will be doing business with them anymore. Their communication is terrible.


----------

